# Sirius Module for a XM Module, WTT?



## Cadsbury (Jan 21, 2008)

I recently purchased an 07 GLI that came with a Sirius Module and I have several XM accounts already. Does anyone have a factory XM Module that would like to trade for a factory Sirius module?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Stogie (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Sirius Module for a XM Module, WTT? (Cadsbury)*

Chris
I am in the same sort of position you are in.... I have 2006 A6 with XM and XM on my home stereo system. I have a new S5 ordered and it will be coming with Sirius. I dislike Sirius also. As I understand it from my Dealer, the Audi's and VW’s use two Fiber Optic cables for the antenna for Sirius. XM uses three or visa versa. So what happens is a very annoying message on the display saying that the antenna is not connected.
If you find an adapter, please let me know. OR if any one knows how to correct this please email me.


----------



## djhexer (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Sirius Module for a XM Module, WTT? (Cadsbury)*

If your still looking for a XM unit I have one for sale. (just bought a sirius unit so I do not need another one) message me if still interested.


----------



## davidrose_98 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Sirius Module for a XM Module, WTT? (Cadsbury)*

I have just purchased a 2006 Jetta with an XM module and would be willing to trade for the Sirius module.


----------



## honda350rmx (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Sirius Module for a XM Module, WTT? (davidrose_98)*

I have a xm unit looking for sirius [email protected]


----------



## 65dunebuggy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Sirius Module for a XM Module, WTT? (honda350rmx)*

I just bought an 06 with xm and i want to trade for sirius email [email protected]


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Sirius Module for a XM Module, WTT? (65dunebuggy)*

I have a Sirius module that I'd trade for XM if I can confirm what is involved with the switch-out (referring to the 2 cables vs. 3 cables stuff mentioned above...). 
Please excuse the newb lacking of knowledge about these cars.... I've owned it <24 hrs. lol


----------



## kitza528 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Sirius Module for a XM Module, WTT? (Cadsbury)*

Is anyone still looking for the XM Module? I just got my 06 Jetta last month and was already a Sirius customer so I don't want to switch.
lemmie know - [email protected]


----------



## kerNol (May 24, 2008)

If anyone is still trying to trade their Sirius units let me know, I have my XM that I want to swap for a Sirius


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Sirius Module for a XM Module, WTT? (kitza528)*

I'm still interested in trading my Sirius for XM if I can confirm answers to my question above...


----------



## courtney_vaughan (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Sirius Module for a XM Module, WTT? (I6turbo)*

I have a Sirius module from a 2008 Touareg and wondering if anyone wants to trade for an XM module.
Also, I've been doing a lot of research, and can't seem to find a solid answer on whether or not they will just swap out. I read some places that they will, and some places that the antenna is different......can anyone clarify?


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Sirius Module for a XM Module, WTT? (courtney_vaughan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *courtney_vaughan* »_I have a Sirius module from a 2008 Touareg and wondering if anyone wants to trade for an XM module.
Also, I've been doing a lot of research, and can't seem to find a solid answer on whether or not they will just swap out. I read some places that they will, and some places that the antenna is different......can anyone clarify?

LOL Don't you just LOVE how you can't get an answer to any question more technical than "What color are the tires on an Audi?" on this board? On a board like Supraforums.com where people really understand the cars they've owned for a few months, 19 people would have responded with everything from accurate yes/no answers to full wiring diagrams and engineering drawings by now.


----------



## csullivan (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Sirius Module for a XM Module, WTT? (I6turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I6turbo* »_
LOL Don't you just LOVE how you can't get an answer to any question more technical than "What color are the tires on an Audi?" on this board? On a board like Supraforums.com where people really understand the cars they've owned for a few months, 19 people would have responded with everything from accurate yes/no answers to full wiring diagrams and engineering drawings by now.









And yet your contribution was so stellar. 
Courtney: From what I understand, yes, they will just swap out, as long as you're getting a compatible module with the one you already have. In this thread: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=8
You can get an idea about halfway down. Seems as though as long as you've got similar options on both cars (tpms, nav, etc.) then it's straight swap. Some tuners have 2 antenna inputs, some have one. There's an adapter sold by terk that will take care of that.


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Sirius Module for a XM Module, WTT? (csullivan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csullivan* »_
And yet your contribution was so stellar. 


And effective.


----------



## csullivan (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Sirius Module for a XM Module, WTT? (I6turbo)*

Not really. I would have been helpful either way.


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Sirius Module for a XM Module, WTT? (csullivan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csullivan* »_Not really. I would have been helpful either way. 

Then it's simply too bad it took you 4 months to happen upon the thread and post. LOL 
Seriously, thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by I6turbo at 10:22 AM 6-9-2008_


----------

